# just let the dogs out



## cruzn57 (Jan 5, 2013)

to do their business,  saw we had visitors,
was 17 this am,  so dogs didn't stay out long,
thought hmmmmmmmm   BBQ? 

View attachment Rcows 004.jpg


View attachment Rcows 001.jpg


View attachment Rcows 002.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2013)

I say finders-keepers.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm on my way. I have a rifle and a meat grinder packed. We will take care of those varmint.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jan 5, 2013)

Stray cattle?

Can't really see the pic well...


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 5, 2013)

But, in AZ  its all open range Law, means you can graze your cattle on private 
UNFENCED property.
they ate  most of the new trees we planted,  turded in the drive way, 

do I like it? heck no,  
my choice....... I carry a 40 cal and hope one of em charges me, ( SOME ARE BULLS)
IT WILL BE BBQ TIME!


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2013)

So if I decide not to fence my yard you can drop off a cow to eat my plants? Thats a bunch of crap.


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> turded in the drive way,



I really lol'ed!


----------



## Otahyoni (Jan 5, 2013)

So in AZ Ranchers let their cattle do whatever the hell they want? What's to keep them from getting lost or killed? How do they tell one guy's from another?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Otahyoni said:


> So in AZ Ranchers let their cattle do whatever the hell they want? What's to keep them from getting lost or killed?_* How do they tell one guy's from another*_?



Thats why they have cattle brandings.


----------



## Otahyoni (Jan 6, 2013)

Does that keep the wild animals away too?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 6, 2013)

Otahyoni said:


> Does that keep the wild animals away too?



Yes, the wild animals see the other animals with fashionable brands and flee on their own because they know they are inferior...


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 6, 2013)

the wild animals are NOT branded, so they  go where they want,
typically  only one rancher will graze certain sections of land, but sometimes they  intermingle,  (no not wild animals and cows)
but if you hit a cow with your car, you gotta pay the rancher for his cow!!!
sucks huh?  the  ruling ( not really a law)  was made back in early 1900's.
legislature's in Az are reviewing  the ruling , as  alot of damage is caused by cattle,


----------

